# Why he won't participate



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

So, this morning we fought on the way for him to drop me off at work. He now says that he is doing things the complete opposite of his 1st marriage. In that marriage he says has was always an A**hole about everything and ran all their finances, etc. Now, he has nothing to do with anything and won't get involved in anything. I don't think either way is productive, but I don't think he is seeing that.

He constantly tells me that he "can't talk right now" when we are fighting or I'm trying to have a discussion with him. He ALWAYS "can't talk right now". I told him to listen to himself. That if he ALWAYS "can't talk right now" then when are we supposed to be able to talk? This morning he yells at me and says, "I just can't do it because I have a 10 hour day at work today and don't want to mess with this." He seems to always have an excuse for not talking.

Even when I try to be calm and try to just tell him how I FEEL, he takes everything as a personal attack. I know when I was dealing with my depression, I always thought people were against me....I couldn't see the other side of it. I really think he is depressed. He seems to think everyone is out to get him, especially me.

How is MC going to work if he can't open up to me?? What if he just sits there and plays the "good husband" the entire time?? I'm afraid to go because of this.


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry... my W and I had a fight this morning too, so you're not alone. Marriage should be a 5 year contract that you have the option to renew for another 5 years. A 23 year-old (me back then) shouldn't be allowed to pick who they're going to spend the rest of their life with.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

HoopsFan said:


> sorry... my W and I had a fight this morning too, so you're not alone. Marriage should be a 5 year contract that you have the option to renew for another 5 years. A 23 year-old (me back then) shouldn't be allowed to pick who they're going to spend the rest of their life with.


I agree with that. I was engaged at 20 and now realize how YOUNG I was. Fortunately I didn't get married. But, you would think at 29 I would've picked right. However, I now see I rushed in to the whole thing, just like I didn't want to do.


----------

